# Blasc 2 ist nicht mehr aktuell



## Marcel1201 (29. April 2008)

Hallo Community 

wie viele bestimmt schon von euch wissen, die den Blasc Crafter, Profiler und alles was dazu gehört, nicht mehr aktuell ist (es wird angezeigt als "Veralterte Version" in der WOW Addon Liste), wollte ich auf diesem weg Das Buffed Team und euch fragen wann den ein Update des kompletten Blasc 2 geplant bzw erscheinen wird?

Ich hoffe das Buffed Team arbeitet schon an einem Update, da ich gesehen habe das es anscheinend doch jede Menge Probleme mit der "Veralterten Version" gibt.

MFG

Reaper


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2008)

Hi,

der Profiler wird keinesfalls als "veraltet" angezeigt. 
buffedBuddies hat nur keinen aktuellen TOC-Eintrag, also die aktuelle Nummer eingetragen, ist jedoch aktuell. 
Der BLASCrafter wird demnächst wieder aktualisiert, vor allem die Rezeptliste, wie aber bereits in anderen Beiträgen erwähnt, nehmen wir keine wild ausgeführten Updates mehr vor, sondern haben feste Update-Tage und werden in den nächsten Tagen (nicht in dieser Woche) BLASC patchen.


----------



## gOOvER (29. April 2008)

CrossPosting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Des (15. Mai 2008)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> Hallo Community
> 
> wie viele bestimmt schon von euch wissen, die den Blasc Crafter, Profiler und alles was dazu gehört, nicht mehr aktuell ist (es wird angezeigt als "Veralterte Version" in der WOW Addon Liste), wollte ich auf diesem weg Das Buffed Team und euch fragen wann den ein Update des kompletten Blasc 2 geplant bzw erscheinen wird?
> 
> ...



habe in WoW Fehlermeldungen erhalten, kann aber die aktuelle Version des BlascProfilers nicht installieren, da es eine Windows-Version ist. Ich habe einen Mac und bisher den manuellen Upload genutzt, um mybuffed zu aktualisieren... Tja, den Punkt finde ich nicht mehr und der Support hat es auch nicht nötig zu antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schade, schade... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (15. Mai 2008)

Des schrieb:


> habe in WoW Fehlermeldungen erhalten, kann aber die aktuelle Version des BlascProfilers nicht installieren, da es eine Windows-Version ist. Ich habe einen Mac und bisher den manuellen Upload genutzt, um mybuffed zu aktualisieren... Tja, den Punkt finde ich nicht mehr und der Support hat es auch nicht nötig zu antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube es wird war nicht so gerne gesehen, aber hier hast du die neue Version vom BlascProfiler.
http://rapidshare.com/files/115109168/BLASCProfiler.rar.html
Das AddOn selbst geht ja auch auf dem Mac, die fehlermeldung wurde gestern gefixt und sollte, wenn du den ordner in das Interface verzeichniss gepackt hast auch nicht mehr auftauchen.

gerne kannst du auch noch nen Videncheck rüberlaufen lassen wenn du magst, aber beim Mac sollte dir eh nichts passieren.

Viel Spass also mit dem Update von dem AddOn und Sry an das Dev team das ich nen alternativ link hier rein stelle, aber anders bekommen Mac user es ja leider nicht aktuell.


----------



## Des (18. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird war nicht so gerne gesehen, aber hier hast du die neue Version vom BlascProfiler.
> http://rapidshare.com/files/115109168/BLASCProfiler.rar.html
> Das AddOn selbst geht ja auch auf dem Mac, die fehlermeldung wurde gestern gefixt und sollte, wenn du den ordner in das Interface verzeichniss gepackt hast auch nicht mehr auftauchen.
> 
> ...



Danke Dir Ocian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe nun keine Fehlermeldung mehr in WoW, allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht klar darüber, wie ich die Daten zu  mybuffed hochgeladen bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hast Du da evtl. noch einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Ocian (18. Mai 2008)

Jop, du kannst den Manueller Upload benutzen, alles was man dazu braucht findest du hier:

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/430/manueller-upload


----------



## Des (22. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Jop, du kannst den Manueller Upload benutzen, alles was man dazu braucht findest du hier:
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/430/manueller-upload



danke noch einmal, irgendwie war der Menüpunkt Manueller Upload zwischenzeitlich mal verschütt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2008)

Des schrieb:


> danke noch einmal, irgendwie war der Menüpunkt Manueller Upload zwischenzeitlich mal verschütt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit dem manuellen Upload, kann man jetzt auch eingeloggt Charaktere, die noch nicht zugeordnet sind, seinem mybuffed-Profil zuordnen.


----------

